# Planning for Melbourne in June 2015 - From Bangalore



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,

I am planning to move to Melnourne in June 2015, 
Just Booked the tickets in AirAsia - bangalroe - melbourne. Any one has recent expereience in travelling in AirAisa.

The cost seemed quite cheap - with 40Kg baggage when Booked (16,500 + baggage) 24,000 INR Total (One way). Now prices are from 18,950. I can see there is huge transition time ( 6 Am to 2:00 PM) in Kul. I will be reaching at 23:30 at Melbourne Airport.

Planning to book a Hotel for 3 days and Zero on a accomdation after visiting places personally.
Looking for studio house or something similar where 2 Bachelors can stay with cooking possiblities.

1. My concern is will there will be night buses or taxis are the only way. What is the best way to travel at Midnight from airport to CBD of Mebourne.

2. I understand being vegetarian can be expensive in Australia. So Any suggestions.

This is my first post, Hope I can share my experience to new comers and Get some new friends before starting a new challenge.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

All the best for your plans.

I might also move to Melbourne, however, I am yet to get my grant.

Keep posting in this thread, your experience, it will be of greathelp. I am also from the same city blr.

Pls Stay in touch. 



nsureshbng said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Melnourne in June 2015,
> Just Booked the tickets in AirAsia - bangalroe - melbourne. Any one has recent expereience in travelling in AirAisa.
> ...


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey friend,

Are you into software? If yes, into which technology? Similar to nicemathan am also in the process and may plan to reach there in May or June.

Im still thinking on deciding whether to goto Sydney or Melbourne, any suggestions? Am into Oracle PLSQL and little bit of Datawarehousing

Thanks!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nsureshbng said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Melnourne in June 2015,
> Just Booked the tickets in AirAsia - bangalroe - melbourne. Any one has recent expereience in travelling in AirAisa.
> ...


Skybus operates every 5 minutes from Airport to CBD. It will cost you $18. Taxi will cost you around $80. But if you have lots of luggage with you then you should opt for taxi.

I dont think its expensive being a vegan here if you can cook. Veggies are not expensive.


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

Danav_Singh said:


> Skybus operates every 5 minutes from Airport to CBD. It will cost you $18. Taxi will cost you around $80. But if you have lots of luggage with you then you should opt for taxi.
> 
> I dont think its expensive being a vegan here if you can cook. Veggies are not expensive.



Thanks Danav,
This is a helpful information.

I am into Microsoft technologies , .net, MVC, SQL Server and MSBI
I can see good amount of job postings in SEEK for both Melbourne and Sydney.
I prefere Melbourne as that is the garden City and I am moving from garden City .

I have started applying jobs now but I know it is very rare you get called as not the notice period will be like 8 weeks and the norm in Aus is 4 weeks max.

Hope people in Bangalore can meet and have a chat before we can start.

From my Experience Grants are easy to get if you have the right qualification.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

nsureshbng said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Melnourne in June 2015,
> Just Booked the tickets in AirAsia - bangalroe - melbourne. Any one has recent expereience in travelling in AirAisa.
> ...


Take a taxi, $65-$75 to CBD from airport

Skybus $18,they have a free shuttle service from southercross to multiple stops in CBD. Go to their website for full details

As a newcomer, i would recommend that you take a taxi


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nsureshbng said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move to Melnourne in June 2015,
> Just Booked the tickets in AirAsia - bangalroe - melbourne. Any one has recent expereience in travelling in AirAisa.
> ...


I'm from Bangalore and a vegetarian well, and got my grant last week. I'm not sure if I'll be moving to Sydney or Melbourne, though. Not even decided when I have to move, because I need to take care of some stuff here. And I'm into Microsoft Technologies as well. Hopefully we could help each other out! 

By the way, I suggest you cancel your Air Asia tickets and book with a more reputable airline. Air Asia has a lot of flaws, and people usually deem it unsafe. That's the reason for low fares. A couple of people I know from Chennai also canceled their Air Asia tickets after hearing about their poor reputation.


----------



## arvind1017 (Apr 15, 2014)

Agree with Suresh where in, Bangaloreans can meet before making the initial entry. Any one in for the meet?


----------



## ksivasarana (Apr 13, 2012)

I do agree with Danav and Suresh. You can search for accommodations in gumtree and finalize one before you land if it's possible. Staying in a hotel is expensive.

Do you guys any one flying from B'lore or Hyderabad in this month or first week of next month?


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

I am fine with a Meet any week end. If you guys are interested we can meet in Indiranagar Some Hotel / Resturanet / PUB.

I have traveled in AirAsia lot of times without any issues. So I dont think they are Unsafe, we have lot of controlers in place to ensure safety of Airlines.

But for others If you feel Airasia is not good , you can try Tahi, the fare in Cleartrip was showing 30,000 ( included 30KG baggage and free meals and entertainment), I booked Airasia only because of 40 KG Allowance.


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

I want to finalise on a Room before I land, Since I dont have friends in Melbourne little concerned about what I may get into.

All I want is a Studio room with 
1. Kitchen - to cook and eat
2. Attached bathroom
3. Hall or Room
Prefer if owners are Kannada / Tamil / Hindi people so that I dont feel like alian and if there is a Indian community nearby. 
I will be on Shoe string budget untill I get a decent Job so it also needs to be cheaper( This is the catch) and owner should not be taking too much in Advance .

About My self.
Married with 2 Kids (Daughter and Son)
1. I am used to keep everything clean 
2. I do not like to litter 
3. No Smoking
4. No Non veg except Egg.
5. Like to read Comics and watch Cartoons (Have huge Collection of them here around 2000 books, will ship them once settled)
6. Easy going - 

If any one currently in Melbourne know something similar to my requirement Please let me know. Do ping me a Privat message. I have setup a Skype number which I can share and we can talk


----------



## Manick (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm from Bangalore too and I've planned for August. 

Do you guys know any other job portal other than Seek and Indeed ? Cuz, I don't see them employers posting jobs directly, most of it are through some consultants - peoplebank, robertwalters, skillquest to name a few. 

@nsureshbng Any idea about job trends in Melbourne for programmers ?


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nsureshbng said:


> I am fine with a Meet any week end. If you guys are interested we can meet in Indiranagar Some Hotel / Resturanet / PUB.
> 
> I have traveled in AirAsia lot of times without any issues. So I dont think they are Unsafe, we have lot of controlers in place to ensure safety of Airlines.
> 
> But for others If you feel Airasia is not good , you can try Tahi, the fare in Cleartrip was showing 30,000 ( included 30KG baggage and free meals and entertainment), I booked Airasia only because of 40 KG Allowance.


Were you able to book a direct flight from Bangalore to Melbourne, with waiting time at Singapore? Since you say it's safe, i want to consider it but it isn't showing any direct flights from Bangalore to Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

Manick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore too and I've planned for August.
> 
> ...


Try this:- Home - Australian JobSearch

Seems pretty decent.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I guess except from Delhi there is no direct flight from India. (I am not 100% sure on this)

However, most flights stopover in KL or SG, before heading towards Oz country.

More the waiting time in stop over, lesser the flight ticket price, I suppose 



funkyzoom said:


> Were you able to book a direct flight from Bangalore to Melbourne, with waiting time at Singapore? Since you say it's safe, i want to consider it but it isn't showing any direct flights from Bangalore to Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Buddy,

Have you decided on the city and probable month of departure.

Do send me a SMS once you have finalized. 

If possible we will plan together. 



funkyzoom said:


> Were you able to book a direct flight from Bangalore to Melbourne, with waiting time at Singapore? Since you say it's safe, i want to consider it but it isn't showing any direct flights from Bangalore to Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nicemathan said:


> Buddy,
> 
> Have you decided on the city and probable month of departure.
> 
> ...


Sure! I'll let you know once I have some concrete plans!


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

Manick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore too and I've planned for August.
> 
> ...


This might help some of you as i got to know about this straight from the mouth of one leading consultant in melbourne.

Right now consultants are getting on an aveage 200 application per job for ICT developer role.They scan through 50-60 applicants and 90% of the time they find someone with local experience and don't bother to look at rest of the applications.Its very unfortunate as they send all other applicants standard reply that they failed to meet the reqirements which is not at all true as they dint even looked at it . Consultants can only forward couple of CV's to employers.

Employers value their time a lot so if 3-4 candidates forwarded by a consultant failed to clear the interview then employer can blacklist consultant and that's why consultants normally screens candidate 3-4 times before client round.

All consultants have same job role with them. So always make sure you are not negotiating with different consultants regarding same role.


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

Following sites were posted in one of the posts in this Forum for Job search :

snipey.com.au
jobwire.com.au
Indeed.com.au
applydirect.com.au
careerone.com.au
mycareer.com.au - ads might be reposted from seek as well
byron.com.au

Have a check. I have heard lot of people saying Local experience matters. So we need to move and get Local expereince and get Job 
I am still in Bangalore so not sure of the actual situation there.
Personally I feel Australia is not like Bangalore / US where IT is a major player. 
So jobs in IT may not be more and we should be ready to get into Jobs that suits us and move on.


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

nsureshbng said:


> Following sites were posted in one of the posts in this Forum for Job search :
> 
> snipey.com.au
> jobwire.com.au
> ...


If you go through recruiters, then they'll just come up with this 'local experience' crap just to eliminate you from the pool. The actual employers don't have this requirement at all. If your skills and experience suit their job requirements, they'll hire you. 

So the way to go about it, is to try and contact employers directly. This is indeed difficult, so try to build a good network in Australia, so that you may get referrals. Many jobs there are filled through networks and referrals. It would also be a good way of 'bypassing' these annoying recruiters and get in direct contact with the employers. 

Local experience may become a problem for senior people in managerial roles, though.


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

Direct Flight is possible only from Air India or Quontas( I think this is australian Carrier) all other flights are bound by the Rule that Origion needs to be from Their main place of operation.

With THAI airlines you get just 2 Hours stop over at Bangkok.
Similarly you have with SIngapore Airlines ( which is safest and you will enjoy singapore break) if you have not seen you also get a Free Singapore tour option)


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

nsureshbng said:


> Direct Flight is possible only from Air India or Quontas( I think this is australian Carrier) all other flights are bound by the Rule that Origion needs to be from Their main place of operation.
> 
> With THAI airlines you get just 2 Hours stop over at Bangkok.
> Similarly you have with SIngapore Airlines ( which is safest and you will enjoy singapore break) if you have not seen you also get a Free Singapore tour option)


NO direct flight with Qantas..infact Qantas dont fly to India at all...Qantas and jet airways are in code share arrangement. Qantas only flies till Singapore and from there Jet Airways operates.

As you already said the best and safest option is Singapore Airlines. Their sevice is really good.


----------



## Joe M (May 9, 2014)

Hi,

If anyone planning meet in Bangalore pl inform me too. I'm planning to move to Melbourne in the last week of May. Would be interested too know about programmer job opportunities there, too. Because of this dreadful 'local experience' stuff, I'm thinking of looking for some part time job there till I get a good job.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

In my opinion the airlines you take doesn't really matter. What's important is the price so you can save and the luggage allowance. It's no more than a day flight, time will fly by eventually it's No big deal no point debating which airline is better, you have more chance to die in a car crash going to airport than the plane itself 

About the vegetarian thing, it's actually cheaper to live as a veggie. Meat and fish is extremely expensive in Australia, so from that alone Ull be saving already.


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks JBY,
I have same opinion as yours, Hence Air Asia .
Since you are in Mel you would have better knowledge on Meat and Vegi cost - So if Vegi is cheap then Good for me.

How is you Australian experience. Can we get into Part time job easily before we get into full time Job.

Do you have shift jobs there say after 6 so that we dont have to worry when we get a full time job the part time job needs to be quit.


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello Friends.

Would like to join this thread. I am in a very similar situation like most of them here. Applied for Visa on 31st Jan 2015. Hope to get Grant soon. Almost Finalized on Melbourne as the destination. Planing to Migrate after August/September. I am also from Bangalore (Kerala Native). I am also into Development in IT (C/C++ and Java. Embedded Domain). Lets us Network here as most of them are in the same boat waiting/hoping to see a ray of light soon 

Thanks 
Adz


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I concur 100%, its better to start networking when we are in our home country rather than starting it in Oz.



Advika said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> Would like to join this thread. I am in a very similar situation like most of them here. Applied for Visa on 31st Jan 2015. Hope to get Grant soon. Almost Finalized on Melbourne as the destination. Planing to Migrate after August/September. I am also from Bangalore (Kerala Native). I am also into Development in IT (C/C++ and Java. Embedded Domain). Lets us Network here as most of them are in the same boat waiting/hoping to see a ray of light soon
> 
> ...


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah seems to be like a good idea to meet each other while we are in Bangalore, let me know if you guys decide on something. Am planning to move in July and based on everyone's opinion, I prefer to goto Melbourne. It will be Winter in Melbourne in July I guess


----------



## Joe M (May 9, 2014)

Yeah winter will start soon. When I talked to someone there that I'm reaching in last week of May, he advised me to get a good jacket. Looks like cloth jackets are more preferred than leather jackets there; don't know why he said so. 

It's good to plan a meet up in Bangalore, as it'll be beneficial for all of us!


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

shorefisher said:


> Yeah seems to be like a good idea to meet each other while we are in Bangalore, let me know if you guys decide on something. Am planning to move in July and based on everyone's opinion, I prefer to goto Melbourne. It will be Winter in Melbourne in July I guess


folks, pls include me in your network, or yahoogroup if you create one. I am about to lodge visa application in a week or 2 - so there's long way to go yet.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

We may have used fake names, and it may happen like we may meet our colleague also in this get together...feeling excited 

Atleast I know a lot of my colleagues are keeping their secrets


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I am in for meet-up in Bangalore.

During weekends, in and around MG road or Brigade road or Koramangala Forum. What you say folks.

FYI: This weekend I will be out of town so, anything post that will be really really helpful.


----------



## nsureshbng (Jun 26, 2014)

Advika said:


> Hello Friends.
> 
> Would like to join this thread. I am in a very similar situation like most of them here. Applied for Visa on 31st Jan 2015. Hope to get Grant soon. Almost Finalized on Melbourne as the destination. Planing to Migrate after August/September. I am also from Bangalore (Kerala Native). I am also into Development in IT (C/C++ and Java. Embedded Domain). Lets us Network here as most of them are in the same boat waiting/hoping to see a ray of light soon
> 
> ...


Sure Everybody is welcome and Socialising in here surely would give a boost and we can help each other from accomdations to managing initial days.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Forum Koramangala would be perfect. I concur


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Temp Jobs in Melbourne*

Hi, I am from India and plan to Move to Australia (Mostly Melbourne) over the next few months. Had a few questions


1) I would be looking for an IT job to settle down in the medium turn. I believe it could take months to get a job. Meanwhile I would like to have a stop cap arrangement for a temporary job to meet my expenses. Can someone suggest what kind of TEMPORARY JOBS one can take up and what kind of a PAY (per hour or per day) can I expect for it?


2) In case I plan to stay in the suburbs and do not have a car would it be practical to live like that for a few months? Or is a car in a suburb a necessarity? Thanks in advance.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

JonDoe said:


> Hi, I am from India and plan to Move to Australia (Mostly Melbourne) over the next few months. Had a few questions
> 
> 
> 1) I would be looking for an IT job to settle down in the medium turn. I believe it could take months to get a job. Meanwhile I would like to have a stop cap arrangement for a temporary job to meet my expenses. Can someone suggest what kind of TEMPORARY JOBS one can take up and what kind of a PAY (per hour or per day) can I expect for it?
> ...


1. BY temporary job, do you mean casual jobs ? If so, expect and be prepared to do anything from working at a departmental store, to a coffee shop, in a factory to anything. Don't expect more than $15-20/hr

2. Car is not required, Melbourne has very good connection of it's suburbs with the city. You'll find a number of trains and buses. Many people live without a car for years.


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

I and my wife are also about to move to Melbourne on 1st week of May. 

As you said you will be moving in June, just want to know whether have you finalized the date like confirmed you flight ticket? 

If we can join together for the journey to Melbourne and even everything goes well then we may explore for shared accommodation.

Please share your plan and suggestions on how can we together make our immigration journey to Australia successful.

Regards
Navendu


----------



## div1220 (Jul 9, 2014)

hi i am also travelling to melbourne in may end from delhi..looking for a flatmate for shared accommodation,
i m 30 year old guy . if anyone is interested kindly PM me


----------



## JLPP (Apr 19, 2013)

I m also planning to move at melbourn in end of June from pune


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

Any couple/family moving to Melbourne in the 1st week of this May from India?

I'm 35, an IT professional and my wife is an HR professional. 

Our ideal areas are Footscray, Toorak, Armadale, SouthYara, Windsor, 

But will also consider Seddon, Yarravile, Fitzroy, Ascot Vale, Brunswick, Northcote, St.Kilda(East), Caulfield, Hawthorn East, Richmond.

Our budget is $170 pw plus bills, though can stretch it a little. 

I am a busy person and quite social, so I'm always in and out of the house. 

We like to play candyscrush/subwaysurf/swordigo, cook non-veg curry, love photography, tour for adventures and love gym to keep fit. 

No age preference, someone of similar age would be good. Prefer no pets. 

I would also like to be close to a train station (10 mins walk) 

Please contact me if you want to share with us. 

Thanks & regards
Navendu Mohanty


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

nsureshbng said:


> Next week is a Long weekend, I assume people might be going out of town.
> So 11th Apr would be a good date. We can meet at Forum - Koramangala - Ping me your numbers in Private I will create a whats up Group so we can communicate


I have too pinged my number. Please add me and Let me know if we have the plan to meetup.

I will be moving with my wife in July, and have my brother there. So I have the landing place but will be looking out on my own after I get a job. I have a friend there who is in the same domain as me and will be helping out in job search.


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi Navendu,
Don't worry I can understand the situation. But my brother lives in a 2bhk and my parents are also going this week. I will try to ask him if he knows of someone who can arrange for a temporary accommodation for you.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

guys i am ready to help. got 4 Bed + 2 Living house on 500sqm land. i am ready for temp arrangements but would consider family or females only.. home minister orders


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

adi2013 said:


> guys i am ready to help. got 4 Bed + 2 Living house on 500sqm land. i am ready for temp arrangements but would consider family or females only.. home minister orders


Hi Adi,

Thanks for the generous offer. Hope this will help a lot of families moving to Melbourne.

rgds, Ga.


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi nidh,

Thanks for the understandings. I wish your parents a lovely stay in Australia.

Will be looking forward to, and hope something will come out.

Thanks
Navendu


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

HI All

I am planning to move to Melbourne early July. Is anyone travelling in the same time frame. 
Is there anyone looking out for shared Accommodation ? I am in 

Thanks
Adz


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

I am too moving in early July, will leave Bangalore in June and fly from Delhi.
BTW has anyone got message from nsureshbng?


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

We are a couple and moving on the 1st week of May. Can anyone manage to pre-pone your visit to 
May?

Kind regards
Navendu Mohanty


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Oops.
I generally abide by the rules, not sure how I missed this one though.
So looks like we can only use this forum for planning anything. I wish it had a group messaging feature too. Does it?


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

I too missed out this rule, I am sure it wont happen again.

Thanks
Navendu


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi all,
Am moving from Bangalore, landing in Melbourne on the 5th of June, am looking for shared accommodation. Hope few of us can get together for a shared house.

What do you say?

Thanks
Anil


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

anil1176 said:


> Hi all,
> Am moving from Bangalore, landing in Melbourne on the 5th of June, am looking for shared accommodation. Hope few of us can get together for a shared house.
> 
> What do you say?
> ...


Hi anil,

We are also moving on 1st week of this May. Can you pre-pone to May, if you have not booked your ticket so far? Just let us know.

Regards
Navendu


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

NavenduMohanty said:


> Hi anil,
> 
> We are also moving on 1st week of this May. Can you pre-pone to May, if you have not booked your ticket so far? Just let us know.
> 
> ...


Hi Navendu,
I am serving my notice period with my company which ends by May end, and moreover I have my tickets booked for the 5th of June


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

anil1176 said:


> Hi Navendu,
> I am serving my notice period with my company which ends by May end, and moreover I have my tickets booked for the 5th of June


Hi anil,

No worries, lets see whether we are able to make it on May, if not I will contact you.

I hope you are married and going with your family?

Thanks
Navendu


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

NavenduMohanty said:


> Hi anil,
> 
> No worries, lets see whether we are able to make it on May, if not I will contact you.
> 
> ...


Hi Navendu,
Sure, please do contact me in any case. Yes I am married, have 2 kids, but i am not taking my family with me now. I first need to find out where (which city) i get a job before i can make any decision on bringing them. 

Anyways, are you moving with your family? how about job? have you got one or hunting for it? let us know if you have made attempts to find a job. 

Keep in touch
Anil


----------



## manojw (Apr 9, 2015)

Folks, I am planning to move to Melbourne around mid-to-end May, without family, to hunt for a job.

Looks like some of you may be planning around same time frame, please ping me if you are interested to meet up in Bangalore, and share some help

Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## sendtokkk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guyz, 
I'm planning to move to Sydney by 2nd week of June, currently in pune.


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

*Flight options*

Hi 
I would be flying in a couple of Months from Bangalore to Melbourne/Sydney. I see a lot of options of flights varying from Srilankan Airlines ( Rs.31K/18 Hours) to Others Rs40K+.

I have not used the services of any of the airline options, except Jet which is on the expensive side. Can you please suggest the best value for money among these.

Some factors I would like to factor in are
1) Comfort
2) Service
3) Food
4) Timeliness


Basically it is a long flight and I would like to have a reasonable amount of comfort, or lets say not want dis-comfort, while travelling.

Please suggest


----------



## expatmem (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi, 

I am planning to go to Melbourne in mid-June for the initial visit alongwith my wife. I am at the initial stages of planning so can someone let me know the options you might have explored already for your stay? I have checked the airline tickets and these start from Rs 31K for pp one side.
I am currently staying in pune. 

Thanks.


----------



## Padmanabhan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi all,

I am also planning to move to Melbourne in July , but yet to get my PR approved.

Thanks,
Paddy

Visa: Feb-20 | CO,Grant - waiting


----------



## bhaskars (Feb 27, 2015)

Padmanabhan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am also planning to move to Melbourne in July , but yet to get my PR approved.
> 
> ...


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

Here are some cheap flight option if you wish:

http://www.airasia.com/ot/en/home.page?cid=1
Tigerair Sydney and Perth.

Anyways I have booked with THAI airways through Yatra.com around 30K. I have travelled before with THAI and it is one of the reliable airlines in all aspects. 

Anil


----------



## Padmanabhan (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Bhaskars,

It's better to start with all ground-work, to do some research on job market (your technology). I heard most of the jobs could be bagged in Melbourne or Sydney ; but again depends on your technology and obviously luck and timing.

Paddy


----------



## manojw (Apr 9, 2015)

Anil,

Are you planning to go in May as well? I'm looking at 3rd or 4th week of May for travel alone.

Cheers,
Manoj


----------



## anil1176 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi Manoj, my flight is booked on 5th june


----------



## manojw (Apr 9, 2015)

Navendu,

Have you finalized first week of May? I am looking to travel in third or fourth week.

Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello Guyz

Planning to Book Flight tickets to Melbourne first Week of July .
Any Suggestions.

Options are Airasia and Thai Airways.

Difference of close to 8K.

Thanks
Adz


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

Advika said:


> Hello Guyz
> 
> Planning to Book Flight tickets to Melbourne first Week of July .
> Any Suggestions.
> ...


Other than price difference, you need to look at other features like comfort, entertainment(it's hard for me to seat for 15 hours with out listening/reading to something), food, weight and timings.

When I checked from HYD - MEL the price difference was around 4k between AirAsia and Thai. 

When you book Thai Airways from online, I think one gets eligibility of only 30 Kgs of check-in baggage. I have requested a quote from Thai Airways' local office and they have provided 40kgs of check-in baggage in addition to 7 kgs of Cabin. 

And above all I believe AirAsia fares are non-refundable unlike Thai.


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

Very True. Thai Airways looks like a better option for all above reasons


----------



## tsingh (Apr 4, 2015)

Advika said:


> Very True. Thai Airways looks like a better option for all above reasons



I have used all airlines atleast once, I would recommend Singapore. If you see not much price difference go with this one


----------



## Raghusujju (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Rehanesh..

I am planning to go to Australia in Mid of June 2015. I have not booked any tickets yet. 
Give me your contact number... lets meet up in Blore before we fly. 


Regards
Raghavendra


----------



## Raghusujju (Oct 6, 2013)

*hi*

Hi Suresh,

Is it possible for you to meet me before you leave Blore.. Please reply back to me so that we can plan for a meeting. 


REgards
Raghavendra


----------



## Raghusujju (Oct 6, 2013)

*lets meet in Blore*

Hello Rehanesh,

Shall we meet you in blore?.

Regards
Raghavendra


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

Sure. I have PM ed you my Mobile Number.


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

My husband(dependant sposue) may be travelling to Oz in August-sept2015. He is in same situation as you.
Can you guide us how you find accomodation in Aus? Is there any primary shelter home/hostel where you can stay initially?

What is your whatsapp number? Have you formed a newbie India-in-Oz group?

Mrs.Swati

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome

Next Steps
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-X.X, R-X.X, W-X.X, S-X.X | Overall - X.X)
XX/XX/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 pts
XX/08/2015 - Invite | 
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/06/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/08/2015 - Visa Grant_


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Do let me know if there is any gather-up going on in Bangalore


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Long shot, anyone planning a move in Jan '16 , with families ?


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

I might



rameshkd said:


> Long shot, anyone planning a move in Jan '16 , with families ?


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

shorefisher said:


> Hey friend,
> 
> Are you into software? If yes, into which technology? Similar to nicemathan am also in the process and may plan to reach there in May or June.
> 
> ...


Why are you software people moving to Melbourne. There are lot of IT opportunities in Sydney:welcome:. Refer to attached survey done by me today. are you confused? or me?


----------



## Advika (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello Friends

I have a Query . Do we need to take a travel insurance before travelling to Aussie? I have PR 189 visa . Is the travel Insurance required ?

Thanks
Adz


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

i dont think so. my migration agent havent told me about this till date.

____________________________________________________________
_Skilled - Subclass 189 & Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome

Next Steps
01/05/2015 - ILETS Results (L-X.X, R-X.X, W-X.X, S-X.X | Overall - X.X)
XX/XX/2015 - EOI Submitted 65 pts
XX/08/2015 - Invite | 
XX/08/2015 - App. submitted
XX/06/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/08/2015 - Visa Grant_


----------



## nikdh (Jan 10, 2015)

Advika said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have a Query . Do we need to take a travel insurance before travelling to Aussie? I have PR 189 visa . Is the travel Insurance required ?
> 
> ...


My parents traveled on tourist visa. They have taken the travel insurance, but were not asked about it anywhere.
For PR it is not required you will have medicare there.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would say that you take Travel Insurance for ALL travelling members including yourself for at-least 1 month.

Kindly don't take it otherwise, this is my VIEW.
We shouldn't ignore Travel Insurance. 

IF anything happens to anyone of you during your travel from India to Australia, then your would be covered in terms of Insurance.
Also IF something happens to the flight that you travel by, then what???








Advika said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I have a Query . Do we need to take a travel insurance before travelling to Aussie? I have PR 189 visa . Is the travel Insurance required ?
> 
> ...


----------



## NavenduMohanty (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,

Due to some pending works we wont be moving on 8th May, rather we are moving on 5th Jun to Melbourne. Our ticket is booked and confirmed. So, if any Indian family visiting on the same day may get in touch with us if you wish to share the accommodation. 

Looking forward to hear from you soon.

Kind regards
Navendu Mohanty


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi guys I am from Pune and still waiting for the visa. Even if I do get it early planning to move in August or September.ALthough my sister lives is Melbourne I Wouldn't wanna impose on her and family for too long. Hoping to get some valuable info and maybe make some friends before I land in oz.


----------



## anirban14 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Padmayogesh, I have given my PTE A with perfect score on all sections and now i want to apply for ACS. I have followed your threads closely and my bachelors degree and work experience are similar to yours. Please let me know if you applied for System Analyst for assessment and also if you could provide me a draft of R&R. Much appreciated. Thanks and all the best in aussie land


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

*which jacket*



Joe M said:


> Yeah winter will start soon. When I talked to someone there that I'm reaching in last week of May, he advised me to get a good jacket. Looks like cloth jackets are more preferred than leather jackets there; don't know why he said so.
> 
> It's good to plan a meet up in Bangalore, as it'll be beneficial for all of us!




It's winter in Australia from June to August. What's a good jacket? a woolen one?


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi guys, 

Any one is having any idea which technology is in demand in Australia ???


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

pappu123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Any one is having any idea which technology is in demand in Australia ???


'Current technology' is in demand


----------



## pappu123 (Nov 6, 2013)

Analyst23 said:


> 'Current technology' is in demand


That is fine... I too know current technology is in demand. (Just Joking)

I want to know specific technology which is in demand at this point of time.


----------



## sharmrm (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Swati,

We are exactly in the same situation where my husband plans to travel in July end and me later. 
We have been hunting for decent accommodations on gumtree but not so fruitful yet.
Please tell me if u ppl hv managed to find initial accommodations so far.

-shailja 




kaivalya said:


> Hi,
> 
> My husband(dependant sposue) may be travelling to Oz in August-sept2015. He is in same situation as you.
> Can you guide us how you find accomodation in Aus? Is there any primary shelter home/hostel where you can stay initially?
> ...


----------



## sum1910 (Jun 3, 2015)

Couple of things which might be helpful.

1. Getting a job anywhere in Australia is a challenge. Definitely you can't reach the employers directly unless it's a small organization or you might know someone.
2. For an IT job there will be minimum 200-250 applications trust me that's true. Local experience will definitely help you in securing job.
3. Keep you LinkedIn account active with good recommendations if possible. LinkedIn is very important and recruiter/employers go through your profile.
4. Keep 2-3 good references which is a must. They literally call and talk to your references for 8-10 mins before offering you the job.
5. Keep you Resume (limit it to 2 pages) and Cover Letter ready. Cover letter is a must for applying jobs through any job portal. I would recommend to get your resume and cover letter written from professional writers, believe me it works (personal experience).
6. It takes time to find a job but be patient, it will happen.
7. Technologies currently in demand are BI (OBIEE), Data warehouse, .net developer, MS BI, SSRS, SSIS etc. There are so many openings for these technologies and will be easy to find a job if you are working on these.
8. Build a network, talk to consultants and join the linkedin group 'Indians in Australia' (not sure about the name something similar), Australian IT Network etc.
9. Seek is the best option for applying jobs.
10. If you are looking for temporary accommodation in Sydney I can give you phone number of a person who provides temporary accommodation. Price range from 200-250 per week depending on whether you want to share the room or not. 

All the best.


----------

